# Thoroughbred Critique



## arrowattack09 (Jul 10, 2012)

Looking at this horse for a dressage/trail mount. What do you think of his conformation?


----------



## arrowattack09 (Jul 10, 2012)

Just got back from looking at him. He's definitely not in the same condition as he was in the above picture. He is VERY sweet and laid back. Owner is selling because she can't afford him. Do you think he has potential to be a decent horse with some TLC?


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

He seems to be put together nicely but appears to have bucked shins in the back legs. I would suggest an in depth pre-purchase exam if you decide you may want him.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

me too, see the hinds as odd. hocks look odd; bumpy or puffy.


----------



## arrowattack09 (Jul 10, 2012)

I noticed bucked shins when I looked at him as well. He's 11, and hasn't been raced since August. What are the lasting effects of bucked shins? I'm not familiar. His front legs seemed clean. But the backs had the hard almost calcification feeling in the upper cannon bone. I didn't notice anything odd about his hocks, but I'm not skilled in conformation.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

The first pic looks like it was taken on the track. Maybe just me but my days of window shopping CANTER are screaming that, it's a poster child.

So is this the same owner? I would be wondering his history if he is OTT but she is posting that pic as a good one and it's however old? Or it's not old and she's only had him a few months? Something weird is going on.


----------



## arrowattack09 (Jul 10, 2012)

Same owner. The first picture is a canter ad. He just came back from the track in August and was thrown in a field.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Go me XD

For casual/fun dressage and trail conformation doesn't really matter.

I don't think this guy will be best at dressage, he is downhill and his conformation is odd. But the pictures aren't the best and if you're not looking for an upper level horse I'm sure he'll do just fine. If you like him is the important bit and I'd definitely get a THOROUGH PPE on this one if you do.

Does he have any training OTT?


----------



## arrowattack09 (Jul 10, 2012)

Well, the thing is, I'm looking to invest time and money into training. I don't want to invest time and money for nothing. I'm not looking to resell at the moment, but I don't want to waste money and time either. You know what I'm saying? He has had no training since off the track. He's probably had 10 rides since leaving the track. He is very very good natured, and laid back. I had to work to get him to canter and stay cantering.


----------



## arrowattack09 (Jul 10, 2012)

Any one else on his overall conformation? What are the lasting effects of bucked shins? Are they likely to give him problems going forward?


----------



## Tori Taylor (Oct 9, 2015)

I personally like him. He seems well put together with some blemishes on his rear legs. Is he sound? How does he move? Lots of horse without perfect confirmation still move well. His ultimate success depends on attitude, soundness, training and overall ability.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

I'd get the vet's opinion.

Can you get some better critique pictures?

I rode an upper level dressage horse who at 30 years old was perfectly happy to find any excuse to execute upper level moves when I "asked". He was a conformation trainwreck and should NOT of been able to do what he did, let alone successfully and happily, and at his age aside from arthritis he was sound. The horse was all heart and let me tell you he was an INCREDIBLE horse. I would rather have one like that then some fancy horse that didn't have "it".

That said when you are looking at a list of prospects you do want to pick the one with the best chance of success, and by looking at him that old Arab would NOT be the one to pick.

I agree with the concept but unless you really like him I wouldn't just compromise for the sake of it.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

He is not a dressage prospect. I do not like the way his cannon sits under his hocks and his hocks do not look good in the photos.. but that is an assessment to be made seeing the horse. 

He is nice otherwise. Perhaps a bit light in bone but I like his body.. from the top photo. Lower one, not so much. I wish his hocks were placed lower. 

He is "OK."


----------



## arrowattack09 (Jul 10, 2012)

Thank you for your thoughts. A few people have mentioned his hocks. What exactly looks off about them? They look swollen? Or like they have been injured? I want to ask the vet about specific things when she comes out to look at him on Monday. I attached a few more pictures from when he was healthier (all still recent). Most aren't very good, but they are all that I have. 

I do not want to settle, you're correct. This guy is just in a bad situation, and he had some potential, I would love to help him out.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

He looks MUCH better in these photos. Hocks looked an issue in the first photos. He also does not look nearly as down hill or as shoulder limited. This is why good photos are so important. 

Now what I see is that he toes out in front BUT the rotation is the entire leg.. do not worry about it (other than maybe needing brushing boots or splint boots in front). Have the vet take a look at his fet lock joints. Again.. I think it is the photo.. but his left front looks a bit puffy. It may not be anything really. 

Nice horse. Shows much better with these photos. 

What is bad about his situation? he looks well cared for.


----------



## arrowattack09 (Jul 10, 2012)

The most recent photos that I posted are pictures of him a few months ago, when he was better looked after. Current owner moved a few states away for a job, and she has yet to get paid after being here a couple months. The horse is now thin, he gets beat up (kicked, bitten, etc.) by the other horses at the farm he is at so bad that he can no longer go out with them. He stays in a stall a majority of the day. His feet are still good, but he is definitely suffering nutritionally. Owner says she can't afford to board him anymore, or feed him. 

I'm glad that the photos that I recently posted look a little more promising. 

Thank you for directing me on a few things to mention to the vet. Hopefully he passes without issue!


----------



## EponaLynn (Jul 16, 2013)

Elana said:


> What is bad about his situation? he looks well cared for.


 See post #2


----------



## arrowattack09 (Jul 10, 2012)

My post 2 picture really didn't capture how thin or nutritionally deficient he is. Also, the other side of his back has a pretty good cut on it about 18" long.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Hope he passes the vet. I still think he might make a nice eventing horse.


----------



## Tihannah (Apr 7, 2015)

Wait...is that horse currently listed on Canter? Cause I saw those pics just the other day?


----------



## Goldilocks (Jan 30, 2015)

For some reason i really just don't like this horse. In "good" condition he looks like one of those god awful peg leg QH that seem popular for some reason. in bad condition he looks goose rumped, with long canons and just odd angles. Not going to be a dressage horse..


----------



## arrowattack09 (Jul 10, 2012)

Aww bummer! Hopefully the pictures just aren't ideal. He's certainly not perfect conformation wise, but I didn't think he was THAT bad. If he passes his vet check tomorrow evening, I will post better pictures.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

I don't think he's that bad either 

Good luck with the vet check!


----------



## arrowattack09 (Jul 10, 2012)

Thank you much!


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

He's really not that bad at all.


----------



## arrowattack09 (Jul 10, 2012)

Thank you all for your opinions! Unfortunately, he did not vet sound- off on left front fetlock and knee.


----------

